# Game # 25; Denver Nuggets host Boston Celtics



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

*Game # 25*
*Denver* *Nuggets* (14-10, 7-5 @ home) host *Boston Celtics *(10-15, 6-5 on road)
*December 26th, 2006*​
Last 3 games:

Nuggets;

vs. Sacramento Kings L 96-101
vs. Washington Wizards W 117-106
@ New York Knicks W 123-100

Celtics;

vs. Philadelphia 76ers L 83-98
vs. Golden State Warriors L 95-96
@ Charlotte Bobcats W 106-100
*
Score Prediction Game*


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

This is a game the Nuggets should win pretty smoothly even with all the lack of personnel. Boston will still be missing Pierce, so this should be a nice game to bounce back after the last loss to the Kings.

Anyone know if its been confirmed that Camby will indeed miss 2 weeks?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

This will be close, the Celtics have had more time to get used to life without pierce, than the nuggets have had to get used to Iverson.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Anyone willing to give updates?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Does anyone know Boston's record against teams in the west?


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

2dumb2live said:


> Does anyone know Boston's record against teams in the west?


2-5, with one of the win being against Denver.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Husstla said:


> Anyone willing to give updates?


Anyone? If someone is then I will come online during the game.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

No guarantees, bt if I'm home I'll be happy to.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks man


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Husstla said:


> 2-5, with one of the win being against Denver.


Time for revenge?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i dont mind giving updates cause im home all day, how often do you want them, end of every quarter??? or like half way through every quarter??


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

how often do you guys want updates??


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

How about every 3-4th play


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Did the game tip off?


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

wow does AI get every touch foul!!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah at the end of the 1st its 25-27

iverson has 10 points, 3 assists
nene has 3 points, 5 rebounds
evans has 7 points, 3 rebounds
najera has 4 points

the nuggets free throw shooting is letting us down big time!! 8-17 from the free throw line, evans is 1-4 and iverson is 3-6


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

How is that Diawara or whatever his name was guy doing? If he plays like he did last game, we should start Boykins over him next game


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

at the half we lead by 10 47-57

iverson has 12 points, 5 assists
nene has 8 points, 7 rebounds
evans has 12 points, 6 rebounds
boykins has 16 points
najera has 6 points, 6 rebounds

we picked up our free throw shooting a bit and has improved slightly to 14-25, boykins 4-4, najera 2-3

we have 4 steals, 2 to iverson, 1 each to evans and boykins...... 2 blocks both to nene...... 4 turnovers, 2 to iverson, and 1 each to nene and boykins..... and najera,nene,diawara,evans all have 2 fouls each and AI only has 1

pretty good half i hope we can keep it up


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Husstla said:


> How is that Diawara or whatever his name was guy doing? If he plays like he did last game, we should start Boykins over him next game


diawara has been pretty disappointing, with 0 points, 1 rebound, 2 assists, 2 fouls in 13 minutes


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Good we are cruising along, we should be able to keep it that way.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

diawara hit an early 3 into the second half, hopefully a good sign to come for him


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

melo4life said:


> diawara hit an early 3 into the second half, hopefully a good sign to come for him


Good signs for sure, especially after how he played last game.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Keep updating I'll be following this thread since the Pistons game is over


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

67-83,,,,, 2:57 left in 3rd.... iverson has 18 points, 9 assists,,,,,,nene has 10 points, 11 rebounds...... next big update at 3 qtr time


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Damn, we are ripping through the Celtics


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

10 point lead at 3qtr time.... 88-78

Iverson has 20 points, 10 assists
Nene has 10 points, 12 rebounds, 4 blocks
Reggie Evans has 14 points, 8 rebounds
Najera has 14 points, 10 rebounds
Boykins has 16 points

Our free throw shooting is becoming heaps better from the start of the match,,,, it is now 23-35
Iverson has 6 turnovers....Evans and Najera both have 3 fouls........boykins is 2-2 from beyond the arc.....

hopefully we can hold on until the end


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Iverson and his turnovers lol, still doing good this game. Hope he gets a 30 point game


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

9:37 BOS - Full timeout (Timeout #5) 
9:40 DEN - L. Kleiza dunks the ball. Assist: A. Iverson 
9:45 DEN - A. Iverson steals the ball from R. Rondo 
10:03 DEN - E. Boykins made a 24-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: A. Iverson 

97-81

He now has 12 assists, exellent work by iverson hope he can score a few more points before the game ends


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

oh and iverson hit an early jumper so he is now 22 points, 12 assists


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

AI 30 points please!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

AND1 now has 25 points


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

For all the **** I talk about the Poisonous Frog, he's played great the last couple games. Keep it up, little guy, you're keeping us alive right now.

Reggie Evans is my favorite big in the NBA. Just wish he could finish better in traffic.

Nene's showing flashes of what got him that big ol' contract.

The fact that AI has got 25 and 12 with 5 minutes left without being really familiar with his surroundings is a testament to the kind of player he really is. That's not something you learn.

Najera boxes out better and more consistently than nayone else in the league. He's undersized and he can't jump, but that doesn't matter, cause you're not gonna get a board over him.

I think the big jump in minutes for our bench right now is actually going to help us in the long run. Guys are getting more confidence, and realizing they've got what it takes to really play at this level. Now they just gotta start playin a little D.

Kleiza is talented enough right now to put up 15 points per game. It's all a matter of minutes, confidence, and adjusting to the game.

AI plays passing lanes better and quicker than anyone I've ever seen. Ever. That bodes well for our fast break game.

More to come.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

11 point lead,,,, 2:57 left in the last

Iverson has 27 points, 13 assists, 4 steals
Nene has 12 points, 14 rebounds
Evans has 14 points, 13 rebounds
Najera 16 points, 11 rebounds
Boykins has 24 points


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

boykins has 28 points
13 point lead 1:57 left


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

iverson please nail a 3 or something


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

both allen iverson and earl boykins have finished their game,,,, both ended up on 28 points, with iverson getting 13 assists


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Iverson man, fell two short..still great performance


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

GAME OVER!!!!!!!!
we win by 11,, end score 116-105

Iverson had 28 points, 13 assists, 4 steals
Nene had 12 points, 14 rebounds
Reggie Evans had 14 points, 14 rebounds
Boykins had 28 points
Najera had 16 points, 11 rebounds

Iverson had 6 turnovers.....Evans had 5 fouls.....Boykins was 8-8 at the line, with the Nuggets finishing up 29-43 from the stripe

Nuggets won their 15th game!!!!


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

First win for Iverson as a Nugget. Nene with 29 boards in the last two games! Amazing stuff from him


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

What was diawara doing out there for 28 mins? He only took two shots the whole game


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Husstla said:


> First win for Iverson as a Nugget. Nene with 29 boards in the last two games! Amazing stuff from him


And just checked this out on NBA.com...Nene only played 16 mins!! Damnnn


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Najera, Evans, Nene, and AI all wound up with double doubles tonight.

All 8 guys who got off the bench played 19 minutes or more.

Dermarr didn't do a whole lot tonight, but he at least looked like he _wanted_ to be out there. Sometimes it just looks like he's not sure if he belongs out there. He was attacking the rim, he wasn't hesitating on the shot, even though it wasn't falling (it will).

7 for 13 from 3 (thanks again Earl). 7 for 9 if you take Dermarr out of the equation.

I like watching this team play. One absurdly talented superstar with a band of scrappers, guys who you'd usually think of as "energy guys coming off the bench." The only regular starter out there besides AI was Nene.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Husstla said:


> And just checked this out on NBA.com...Nene only played 16 mins!! Damnnn


Don't use their box scores. He played around 30.

EDIT:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261226007
These are usually more reliable right after the game. Turns out Nene played 29, I was close.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Thoughts about the game:

Allen Iverson has been nothing short of terrific, he got people in position, he made his shots he understood some more of the playbook and did good in the altitude situation. That's all you can ask for.

The Nuggets will contend when their starting-5 plays for the rest of the season.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Kuskid said:


> Don't use their box scores. He played around 30.
> 
> EDIT:
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/boxscore?gameId=261226007
> These are usually more reliable right after the game. Turns out Nene played 29, I was close.


Wow, I knew NBA.com was bad, but that's just pathetic.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Thoughts about the game:
> 
> Allen Iverson has been nothing short of terrific, he got people in position, he made his shots he understood some more of the playbook and did good in the altitude situation. That's all you can ask for.
> 
> The Nuggets will contend when their starting-5 plays for the rest of the season.


He did look tired towards the end (he missed 6 of his last 8 shots I believe), but that can be expected, as he's just getting back and played a ton of minutes. He's making Andre Miller look like a bum right now.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

andre miller played pretty well today, he got like 14 points, 6 rebounds, 7 assists


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Watching these last two games it says a lot about this teams bench they are playing very well for Iverson to get 10 and 13 assists in these last two games. Boykins has had 2 pretty damn good games. This team is going to be really scary come mid January, when everyone is back

Hopefully we get Karl his 800th win tommorow :cheers:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Melo's Answer said:


> Watching these last two games it says a lot about this teams bench they are playing very well for Iverson to get 10 and 13 assists in these last two games. Boykins has had 2 pretty damn good games. This team is going to be really scary come mid January, when everyone is back
> 
> Hopefully we get Karl his 800th win tommorow :cheers:


And once K-Mart is back, we will be in top 3 teams in the league.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The only thing I'm not loving right now about this mix is Iverson's TO's. But that may always be an issue with him. 

If he can average >8 apg for the rest of the season, it'll be a great sign for this team. 

If this is the real Nene, I'm over the moon about it, and don't even want to know where he's been this whole time.

And Boykins, whom I've wanted to see gone for a couple years now, should be in the running for some kind of much-maligned-employee-of-the-month award.

Yes, all these numbers are coming against a Truth-less Celtics and a discombobulated Kings, but that's fine by me. It's probably helpful for them to have a couple of struggling teams on which to go up the learning curve together, rather than break in Iverson against a team (like Phoenix or San Antonio) where he might feel more pressure to take over the game.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah its great that nene has really stepped up, and dont know why he has played like this for the whole season, but he has stepped up when we need him to and it has been great, hopefully he can do this when camby comes off for his breaks and stuff


----------

